
Ask HN: Change in developer salaries in 2020 Q3 and Q4? - zkirill
Will there be a change in full time developer salaries in the coming months? Freelancer rates are already dropping but will full time follow or stay the same with fewer firms hiring?
======
focodev
Lyft just cut internship pay. I know thats not valuable input, but thought I’d
add it.

~~~
zkirill
When do they start posting internship positions? Next summer’s salaries will
be an interesting data point.

